# cloning display in XP with ATI Radeon 7500



## menderle (Jan 14, 2010)

I have an IBM T41 laptop with an ATI Radeon 7500 graphics card. I want to clone this display to my older analog TV. The IBM does have an S-video port and the TV has an RCA video jack. I have connected the laptop and the TV with an S-video/RCA cable, and I am able to get my desktop wallpaper to successfully show up on my TV, so the connection is definitely working.

However, I have been unable to figure out how to close what is on my laptop to my TV. I have read a number of ideas online, tried playing with the display setting and the (2) monitors and attaching the second to the first, etc, and nothing that I have tried works.

I went into the Thinkpad tech support, and in their summary of how to make this work, they give detailed instructions on how to do this with the ATI Radeon 7500 card. However, the multiple monitor screens it shows is different from my screen. So, I am hoping to hook up with someone who knows how I might proceed in order to get this to work. Thanks


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you have catalyst installed , it should then give you the clone option. Or rather all the options to mess with as far as multiple monitors.


----------



## menderle (Jan 14, 2010)

I went to AMD and did attempt to update the graphics driver for the ATI Radeon 7500. I have that downloaded splash screen up on my laptop right now. It has CATALYST on the top, with two options in the components to install box. One component is called "[email protected]" and that box was checked. The other component was "ATI Catalyst Driver" and this had a grayed out box with a check mark in it. I am not sure whether that means that will be installed no matter what, or I can not install it. Since it has a grayed out check mark in the box, I am assuming the former.

This 45,421KB application was successfully downloaded and installed, and yet afterwards I saw no difference whatsoever.

Let me describe to you what I have appearing in my Display Properties box, because I believe this is where I need to get this resolved. Right now, I have the five tabs. When I open "Settings" here is the screen and the settings:
(1) I do have monitors "1" and "2" showing up on the screen, both are active, and screen "2" is attached to screen "1".
(2) In the "Display" drop down section, I am showing "2. (Multiple Monitors) on ATI MOBILITY RADEON 7500."
(3) Screen resolution is set at 1024 by 768. I have played with this, but that has no effect on whether I can clone or not.
(4) Color quality is 32 bit, which is the highest.
(5) There are two check boxes toward the bottom. The first check box is "Use this device as the primary monitor. The second check box is "Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor." There is no problem with the second check box, and I can check or uncheck this box. When I do check the box, sure enough, my desktop wallpaper, minus all the icons, do show up on my TV with roughly the same size and resolution as what shows up on my laptop.
(6) When I have monitor (1) highlighted in the top box, both of the check boxes below are grayed out an checked.
(7) when I have monitor (2) highlighted, as I mentioned before I can check or uncheck box "2" for extending the windows desktop, and that works. However, "Use this device as the primary monitor" option is grayed out, and I can not check this box when I have the second monitor highlighted.

I am pretty confident that this is the screen that needs to be working in order to clone my display onto the second monitor. I simply do not know what to do next in order to get this to work.

So, if you have any suggestions to try, please pass them along. And I appreciate whatever time and energy you can give. Thanks, Mark Enderle


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Have you gone in to controle pannel to see if there are any ati catalist icons or any icon refering to ati? If not then you might need to download the larger file from amd's site to get the software emosun is refering to. I'm sure it's there and mostlikly in the advance option, do you see a buttion like that any where? Not a tab but a buttion labled advanced, that should launch the ati controle software.


----------



## menderle (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I have no ATI files in the control panel, but I have an ATU folder under my C drive. I have no buttons that you were referring to.

Here is a question that might cut to the chase, so to speak. I have gone on ZDNet and looked at all the downloads for the ATI Radeon 7500 chipset. There are 220 of them for a Windows OS. If you could tell me which one of these downloads is my best option for what I need to do, that would be wonderful. Because personally I am not sure, and don't want to use a shotgun approach here and start downloading a lot of files to see which one might work.

So, if you could recommend which ZDNet download to pick for the ATI Radeon 7500 Mobility chipset, I would really appreciate it. Then, after I download and install that update, I can try my display again, see if it works, and then get back with you.

Thanks


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Just go to ati's own site and download catalyst.

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/radeon-prer300-xp.aspx

After you install it you have to activate clone mode from within catalyst itself. The option won't be in the windows display settings.


----------



## menderle (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks DBlanchard and Emosun for trying to help me on this one. Here is an update: The software you suggested is in fact the one that I did download. There is no ATI icon in the control panel. I do have an ATI folder under my C-Drive, and here a couple of paths:

C/ATI/support/6-11-pre-r300_xp-2K_dd_ccc_wdm_38185
In this folder I have the following four folder: ACE, BIN, DRIVER, WDM_ALL
I also have 16 files in the above folder

The other folder is C/ATI/Support/9-12_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu
In this folder their are two folder: Driver & FAH (Folding at Home)

I have opened a number of these files, especially ones that looked like executable files, but have not done an exhaustive search as of yet.

The only program icon that I saw anyway after I downloaded and installed this catalyst software is a [email protected] icon on my desktop, and I really don't think this has anything to do with upgrading my display.

So, if either one of you can point me to the correct folder and/or file, that would be wonderful. Thanks again. Mark


----------

